# Louisiana Limits Sabine Jetties



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The light winds this past week has allowed the water to settle at the Sabine Jetties. The trout are scattered, but are good quality fish. Also picking up a few reds in the channel. Flounder fishing is slow.

If interested in a charter, PM me your email address and I'll send you my calendar.

Let's gpo fishing!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Post up pics when you get the Brunette back onboard from last year!


----------

